# Mr. Hardwicks's - now on Discord



## method1 (11/10/16)

Hi all!

Mr. Hardwick's now has a channel on the DIYORDIE discord chatroom, feel free to pop in and say hi!

https://discord.gg/42ugB

You can get discord free for iOS, android, windows and MacOS. It also works in a web browser.

Once you've logged into the lobby, you can join the #mrhardwicksradioshow channel for local & hardwick's related chat.

I'll be using this feature to give upcoming podcasts more of a "live" element as well, so hopefully we'll see you guys there to discuss vaping, diy & whatever else comes up

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (11/10/16)

method1 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Mr. Hardwick's now has a channel on the DIYORDIE discord chatroom, feel free to pop in and say hi!
> 
> ...



Are you live streaming tonight's show?


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

Not streaming, but chat will be open during the recording.
I'll be trying out a live show soon though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/10/16)

"The instant invite is invalid or has expired"?


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

RichJB said:


> "The instant invite is invalid or has expired"?



https://discord.gg/zezVK


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

I see the links expire after 30 mins.

In future I'll post them just before a show, but once you've joined up you won't need an invite.


----------



## RichJB (11/10/16)

OK, thanks, I found it now.


----------



## Soutie (11/10/16)

I was able to get in, but see the show was at 9:30. How did it go @method1?


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

actually starting the recording now, it's not live but i'll be in chat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (11/10/16)

He's just messaged that he's starting to record now.

Blimey, @method1 can record radio, chat and post all at the same time. That is more multitasking than I'll ever be able to manage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (14/10/16)

Here's an invite to the chat that doesn't expire:

https://discord.gg/EsGRbgS

Come & hang out at #mrhardwicksradioshow


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/10/16)

method1 said:


> Here's an invite to the chat that doesn't expire:
> 
> https://discord.gg/EsGRbgS
> 
> Come & hang out at #mrhardwicksradioshow


On the app trying to find the chat

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

